# Plants in cage?



## SunShinninOnMe (May 10, 2017)

I was curious if having living plants in the cage is okay and if so what kinds?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It is, but you have to make sure they're safe in case the hedgehog tries to chew on it. For the same reason, make sure the soil used is organic in case they get into it & taste it/anoint with it.

As far as safe plants, I would avoid anything toxic to cats & dogs, at least. There's a search database here - https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants You can also google the plant & see if there's anything noted about side-effects, medicinal uses, etc. about it.


----------



## SunShinninOnMe (May 10, 2017)

Thanks! I will check out that data base and do more research if i decide to put a plant in the cage.


----------

